# Ill Never Understand the feline brain.



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Figure this one out .

When houdini went walkabout I was worried, obviously but more so because she was on heat and of course she is the wildest of the ferals and I was worried she would become even wilder... she was enjoying the company of the tom cat and playing with the kittens in the rain for a week before we caught her.

The first day back home she was fine a bit skitty ... next night she joins the other two for treats !!! :roll: tonight she rubs against me begging for treats.... now what the blazes!!!!

What has gone on in her furry brain I wonder .. the life of a feral is crappy? rather be a house cat????

Who knows??? please pray she hasnt come home with several little buns in her oven :?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I could tell you she's hasn't, but......


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Sounds like she just needed to sow her wild oats, and now she's ready to settle down! I'm glad she came back. But you're right, those wild oats have probably been turned into little oat buns. 

Will your vet spay a pregnant cat? Ours will, they just charge a little extra. The earlier you can get it done, the better. I know it seems mean, but it would the best thing for you and for her, and for the other cats out there who need homes and would be out-competed by more cute kittens.

Unless of course you plan to keep them all yourself. How much bigger can your clan get?


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Im not keen on having a pregnant cat spayed.. karma and all that ..I know it silly but i just cant bring my head around it.

I dont think my vet will do it either.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I feel the same.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I understand how you feel. I think if I were in that situation, I would see it as a "necessary evil," but I wouldn't feel good about it either.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Many years ago, in the 70's last century, I adopted a beautiful feral longhaired tortie who was pregnant. I also couldn't bring myself to have her spayed until she'd had her kittens.

Sharing in the raising of those kits turned out to be a wonderful experience. :luv It's something i will never forget. :heart 

Of course, they all got spayed/neutered. All but one of the kittens was adopted out.
I kept the ginger/white male from that litter. He grew up to be a great friend...
:kittyball


----------

